
Boeing didn't conduct end-to-end tests on Starliner before its failed flight - michelpp
https://www.engadget.com/2020/02/29/boeing-starliner-failed-first-flight-report/
======
gentleman11
I don’t actually have any fully pure unit tests in my codebase at the moment.
The exception is some algorithmic stuff which has a bunch of tests. In
practice, I’ve almost never caught a bug because of a unit test except in an
algorithm - but integration tests involving 3-4 small components are great.

------
LastZactionHero
_I really don 't want anyone to have the impression that this team tried to
take shortcuts_

\- man who let his team take shortcuts

 _NASA is still thinking whether to allow Boeing to proceed with its first
manned flight to prevent delays or to require the company to successfully
complete an unmanned flight first._

Yeah, it's probably fine now. I mean, ugh, look at all these passing tests!

It's staggering to me that _Boeing_ is confident enough to not want another
unmanned fight. After all this, you really want to roll the dice again?

------
erikig
How does one do an end-to-end test on a system that ends up in space?

------
tracker1
Unit tests do not negate the need for Integration Tests and they do not negate
the need for manual tests. You can get overlapping coverage and slack in
certain areas in some cases... medical equipment and aerospace are not areas
you can come up short with some of the longer testing cycles.

